# Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT2 228 cm 9-32g - Gummfischrute



## Neptunmaster (7. März 2017)

Die Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT2 228cm 9-32g ist eine sensible  Spinnrute mit schneller Spitzenaktion. Der Carbon Blank überträgt sehr  gut die Bewegungen des Kunstköders, sodass man auch die vorsichtigsten  Bisse bemerkt. Die Savage Gear Bushwhacker Spinnrute ist für  kleine Kunstköder wie z.B. Wobbler, Gummifische oder Spinner zum Barsch-  und Forellenangeln ausgelegt. Durch die Coil Control Ringe lassen sich  auch leichte Kunstköder ohne Mühe weit werfen.
https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...ker-xlnt2-228-cm-9-32g-gummfischrute/a-11197/


----------

